

Yahoo: The Linux Company - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/yahoo-the-linux-company/8618

======
mbesto
This sounds like a perfect opportunity to sell services, just like Amazon did
with AWS.

~~~
tybris
They were one of the first companies to offer some seriously useful web
services, but they never found a way to market them. Business-to-business
might not be one of Yahoo's core competencies.

